# Do any WOC use Ladyblush?



## BeautifulLuv (Aug 4, 2010)

So... I was on vacation a few weeks ago and stopped at a MAC store (out of sheer boredom lol) and decided to add a couple of new blushes to add to my collection. I began to talk to one of the MUA and she suggested a blushcreme (I used to wear a revlon creme blush in a rose-ish color and it was amazing) so I said sure though I'm pretty much a powder girl.  She showed me ladyblush and applied it on my cheeks and made it look great (I'm an NW43 btw) but I just can't make it work at home. 

I didn't/don't want to take it back because it looked absolutely lovely in store and I want to emulate that look but I just don't know how. 

What I'm asking is... do any of you darker complexioned WOC use this particular blush or is it just something I should give away?


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Aug 5, 2010)

My good friend who is nc40-42 loves Ladyblush. I havent bought it yet coz I have way too many cream blushes from BB / Stila / etc.


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh okay. Thanks for the response girly! I guess I will just try and make it work!


----------



## angelynv (Aug 6, 2010)

I am an NC43 and wear ladyblush - also due to a MUA at MAC trying it on me and loving it in store. It is quite a cool pink colour  and I tend to really buff it in to my skin (especially as the formula is so sticky) and then set it with powder (msf natural) or for more girlie pink cheeks, set it with a pink powder blush. I see you are NW43 and so this blush may be a bit too cool toned possibly? I suggest going back into the store and getting them to demonstrate again how to wear it.. I just played around with it until i felt i could wear it - but it was more the consistency than the colour which i felt made it diffiuclt to wear. the 187 brush is great for this blush. hth!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 6, 2010)

I was also going to ask which type of brush did the MUA use. Did she use a brush at all? 187 is pretty good for cream blushes.


----------



## luvlydee (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought ladyblush the other day and i feel like it is too cool for me.  If i apply it very lightly it looks decent enough but its barely visible so i wear nars douceur over it to set it and make it more suited on me.  For this reason idk if I should return or just keep it to put my other blushes over it.  I ordered nyx cream blush in glow and hot pink hoping that they will be a better option for a cream rosy cheek.  
  	I use the mac 130 brush to apply all of my cream blushes.


----------



## Inamorata (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm a NC43 and I use ladyblush if I'm want pink girly doll looking cheeks. I use it and buff in my MSFN over it. Nice flush of colour


----------



## angelynv (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I used Ladyblush in a recent purple smokey FOTD - here is a pic and a link to my blog page - check it out. I applied it with my 187 brush. I am an NC42-43 btw!

http://frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com/2010/12/fotd-purple-smokey-and-girlie-pink.html


  	My Blog: www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 16, 2010)

WOW this makes me wanna get it now!  I have posey but never really tried ladyblush because it seem to be on the lighter side. Now I have to try


----------



## angelynv (Dec 17, 2010)

hey Vintage Roses! Thanks so much! Ooh I have been avidly following your operation Blush Out - you should def get Ladyblush! Also PLEEEEEEEEEAAAAASEEEE check out my blog too - would love if you would follow too. I LOVE Singapore - you are so lucky thatyou live there! The shopping is AWESOME!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 17, 2010)

Yess!! Its my favorite cream blush. I am between a NC 43-44 If I can find a picture with me wearing it I will post it for you


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2010)

I love this blush either on its own or layering powder blushes over it. Beautiful!

  	Perhaps the MUA used the 168 brush? That's what i have seen them use in a few of the locations around me.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 19, 2010)

angelynv said:


> hey Vintage Roses! Thanks so much! Ooh I have been avidly following your operation Blush Out - you should def get Ladyblush! Also PLEEEEEEEEEAAAAASEEEE check out my blog too - would love if you would follow too. I LOVE Singapore - you are so lucky thatyou live there! The shopping is AWESOME!



 	Hey hun!  oooh I will get it  haha okay! Will check it out but I don't see the link in your signature!  haha you do? HAHA sometimes I wished I lived in the states


----------



## angelynv (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey VR its www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com but I know its not in my signature I kep adding it and it keeps deleting off : (


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 19, 2010)

angelynv said:


> Hey VR its www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com but I know its not in my signature I kep adding it and it keeps deleting off : (


  	Okayyyy!   I will check it out


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 20, 2010)

here is a picture with me wearing lady blush!


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm very late and didn't have a subscription to this post but Ladyblush looks absolutely gorgeous on both of you ladies! I also started using it under other (powder) blushes and it really makes the color pop and looks beautiful with it. Thanks for the help!


----------

